# ice fishing song



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

ICE ICE BABY. It's time to play the song, but I can't find it! HELP!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

once we hit the glide path into colder temps, it'll come back to you.... 

its funny how when the weather is warm, there are hardly any new posts in this area. 

time to start watching forecasts!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

just came in from work,saw the weather report!!!!!!!! you can almost feel it out there.wont be too much longer now.

I get to be the first to ask this season.has Big Daddy started the ICE DANCE yet?????


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Big Daddy is back stage ..awaiting to make his apperance...JIM....CL....


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

If what's here is heading your way then ur gonna get some cold weather. Its been -4 to 5 degrees here. Ill most likely be on the ice by next week. Ill send u guys some pics


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Soon guys....soooonnn!


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats some funny stuff.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The weather is turning. Indian Summer is over... Time to start thinking about drilling holes.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Scum Frog. I knew some one would come through and post it. I never heard the whole song in it's entirerty. Makes me hope for cold temps!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that was Hilarious!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

vid makes me wanna go out tomm but i think ill wait..


----------

